# Avery Finisher layout blinds for FTs



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

This past weekend, the Chattanooga Retriever Club used layout blinds rather than stand-up/stand out holding blinds for retired guns. Folks, I gotta tell you: these things are the FUTURE of retired guns for field trials.

I contacted Christian Curtis at Avery and arranged to get four "Finisher" layout blinds. David Carrington from Avery also helped arrange this acquisition and gave me some tips on how to make the blinds for "field trial friendly" by "mudding them up" before use. We didn't have the opportunity to do so before the trial, but it didn't matter since they were all but invisible in the field with their original factory camo pattern. They were particulary effective in plowed fields. They made a HUGE difference in eliminating the "trailing" problem that is inherent with the use of holding blinds, and also help to cut down on "guns up" time since the layout blinds were within a few feet of the gun stands.

The RAC has proposed a rule change to FT holding clubs that will restrict the distance from the gun station that a retired gun "hide" can be placed. The use of these "Finisher" blinds from Avery will make implementation of that rule a non-issue. It will also all but eliminate the "trailing" hazard, increase time efficiency, and improve the testing of true marking of birds rather than the ability of a dog to run at a holding blind in the field.

We're looking at getting two more so that they can be used by all appropriate stakes should the judges want them!

During the trial this weekend, we heard a couple of bird boys mention that dogs hunting their birds ran right over the tops of the layout blinds as if they weren't even there. Using these layout blinds made the gun station become part of the terrain. Now THAT is an effective blind for a retired gun!

kg


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

An issue you will have with the Finishers is they are not waterproof. Wet ground can equal wet person. You may want to look at Neo-tubs for future use. They would allow a person to sit in up to 8" of water and stay dry (flooded field, edges, etc...).


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Point taken. 

We put our bird boys/girls in club rain gear during inclement weather, so rain won't be a problem.

kg


----------



## Wildfowl Adventures (Aug 11, 2004)

Keith,

Glad you all were able to use the blinds and glad they worked. Sorry I didn't make it I would have loved to meet you. However, something really important came up...my son wanted me to take him fishing. It sure is hard to tell an 8 year old no! Anyway, if you ever need anything just give me a holler!

Thanks!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Yeah....as I was planting the water blind Sunday morning from my Poke boat, watching fish jump in the shallows, I was thinking "...sure wish I had my Popeil pocket fisherman with me...." :wink: 

Thanks, Christian. Avery heard the call and answered it. I think you guys are right in front of a BIG opportunity with the field trial community!

kg


----------

